# Analog Wandler PT100 - 0-10Volt



## Andreas (3 Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bauplan/Schaltplan für einen PT100 Messwandler der eine Analogspannung von 0-10 Volt ausspuckt.

Wer kann mir weiter helfen 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## halorenzen (7 Januar 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bauplan/Schaltplan für einen PT100 Messwandler der eine Analogspannung von 0-10 Volt ausspuckt.
> 
> ...



 :roll: hatte ich auch mal überlegt......
Aber: Aufwand für die hinterlegte Kurve zu hoch für den Einzel / Kleinbedarf
 :idea: Besser versuchen bei Ebay entsprechende Wandler günstig zu bekommen.
( Zumal es auch auf den Temperaturbereich ankommt den Du im Bereich des Ausgangs scalieren möchtest ... )


----------



## volker (7 Januar 2004)

*Wiederstands/Temperatuerverlauf eines PT100*

ein pt 100 ist zwar nicht ganz linear, aber es kommt drauf an in welchem te-bereich ich sowas nutzen will und inwieweit ich abstriche in der genauigkeit machen kann. nehme ich z.b. einen bereich von -20 bis +59 grad, so kann ich praktisch von einer geraden ausgehen.

hier mal der Wiederstands/Temperatuerverlauf eines PT100


```
Bereich: -200 bis +570 Grad C

Grad	Ohm
-200	18,520
-190	22,825
-180	27,096
-170	31,335
-160	35,543
-150	39,723
-140	43,876
-130	48,005
-120	52,110
-110	56,193
-100	60,256
-90	64,300
-80	68,325
-70	72,335
-60	76,328
-50	80,306
-40	84,271
-30	88,222
-20	92,160
-10	96,086
0	100,000
10	103,903
20	107,794
30	111,673
40	115,541
50	119,397
60	123,242
70	127,075
80	130,897
90	134,707
100	138,506
110	142,293
120	146,068
130	149,832
140	153,584
150	157,325
160	161,054
170	164,772
180	168,478
190	172,173
200	175,856
210	179,528
220	183,188
230	186,836
240	190,473
250	194,098
260	197,712
270	201,314
280	204,905
290	208,484
300	212,052
310	215,608
320	219,152
330	222,685
340	226,206
350	229,716
360	233,214
370	236,701
380	240,176
390	243,640
400	247,092
410	250,533
420	253,962
430	257,379
440	260,785
450	264,179
460	267,562
470	270,933
480	274,293
490	277,641
500	280,978
510	284,303
520	287,616
530	290,918
540	294,208
550	297,487
560	300,754
570	304,010
```

schaut mal sich den verlauf in einer grafik an, lässt sich erkennen, das die kurve einen sauberen bogen beschreibt. das kann ja vielleicht mal einer der sich in mathe gut auskennt in einer funktion darstellen.


```
Bereich: -20 bis +100 Grad C

Grad	Ohm
-20	92,16
-19	92,553
-18	92,946
-17	93,339
-16	93,732
-15	94,124
-14	94,517
-13	94,909
-12	95,302
-11	95,694
-10	96,085
-9	96,478
-8	96,87
-7	97,261
-6	97,653
-5	98,044
-4	98,436
-3	98,827
-2	99,218
-1	99,609
0	100
1	100,391
2	100,781
3	101,172
4	101,562
5	101,953
6	102,343
7	102,733
8	103,123
9	103,513
10	103,903
11	104,292
12	104,682
13	105,071
14	105,46
15	105,849
16	106,238
17	106,627
18	107,016
19	107,405
20	107,794
21	108,182
22	108,57
23	108,959
24	109,347
25	109,735
26	110,123
27	110,51
28	110,898
29	111,286
30	111,673
31	112,06
32	112,447
33	112,835
34	113,221
35	113,608
36	113,995
37	114,382
38	114,768
39	115,155
40	115,541
41	115,927
42	116,313
43	116,699
44	117,085
45	117,47
46	117,856
47	118,241
48	118,627
49	119,012
50	119,397
51	119,782
52	120,167
53	120,552
54	120,936
55	121,321
56	121,705
57	122,09
58	122,474
59	122,858
60	123,242
61	123,626
62	124,009
63	124,393
64	124,777
65	125,160
66	125,543
67	125,926
68	126,309
69	126,692
70	127,075
71	127,458
72	127,840
73	128,223
74	128,605
75	128,987
76	129,370
77	129,752
78	130,133
79	130,515
80	130,897
81	131,278
82	131,660
83	132,041
84	132,422
85	132,803
86	133,184
87	133,565
88	133,946
89	134,326
90	134,707
91	135,087
92	135,468
93	135,848
94	136,228
95	136,608
96	136,987
97	137,367
98	137,747
99	138,126
100	138,506
```

dies kann man praktisch als gerade bezeichnen.


----------



## halorenzen (8 Januar 2004)

*Re: Wiederstands/Temperatuerverlauf eines PT100*



			
				volker schrieb:
			
		

> ein pt 100 ist zwar nicht ganz linear, aber es kommt drauf an in welchem te-bereich ich sowas nutzen will und inwieweit ich abstriche in der genauigkeit machen kann.
> 
> nehme ich z.b. einen bereich von -20 bis +59 grad, so kann ich praktisch von einer geraden ausgehen.
> 
> ...




Ok............
sicherlich nicht falsch ...

Frage nach dem was man braucht / möchte
- Konstantstromquelle, 
- ein kleiner OP zur Spannungsverstärkung auf 0-10V.... Test.. 
 ( früher hatte ich die Zeitschrift "Elektor" dort gabs immer eine "Jahresausgabe" mit xxxx Schaltungen
für so etwas..... )
Aufwand Material: 10,-- (?)
Aufwand Zeit:       30,--(?) suchen, kaufen, bastelln, testen

Aber ich denke "dafür" lässt sich sicher auch etwas fertiges finden...

Frage: was will ICH...

1. geht es MIR ums reine Temperaturmessen
    >>>hier gibt es viele kleine lineare Temperaturfühler / IC&s ("fertige Arbeit")

2. geht es MIR ums "grundsätzliche" / nachvollziehen von Funktionen / bastelln
    >>> OK...

3. MUSS ich einen Pt100 benutzen (?)
    -wie genau / welcher Meßbereich / welche Anwendung
    >>> wie komme ich an fertige Lösungen günstig ran !


Bei mir ging es im Bereich 
von a. 20 - 80 Grad (Heizung Vorlauf/Rücklauf)
und Aussen -20 - + 40 (Heizung)
da habe ich mich für kleine lineare (anlege)Fühler entschieden..... 
die mit geringem Aufwand (einfache Versorgungsspannung reich)
auf zu bauen war...

Nach Lösung hätte ich gern gewußt wie es mit Pt100 gelöst wurde !

also frisch ans Werk !


----------

